# [SOLVED] Old Dell Dimension 3000 slight enhancement.



## Krystyn (Apr 30, 2009)

As stated in the title, I would like to rebuild my dell Dimension 3000 desktop computer (a bit). I want to buy a new graphics card and upgrade my RAM over 1GB in order to play WoW. Also, I would like to see about getting a wireless router signal booster, I have read about them but havent yet see any for sale online, which is also where I'll be purchasing the video card/RAM.
By the way, I am technologically unsavvy :4-dontkno , so basic terms please 

Thanks!!

by the way::

Operating system: Windows XP home edition
Memory: 512 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

some other junk (I don't know what it is)::
DirectX 9.0c
Pheonix ROM BIOS Plus version 1.10


***
I have an uncle who is good with electronics (he actually knows the names of everything :O ) that can put it together for me, however, I get to do all the spending. Im only 16 with part time job, so please try to keep the price down to the bare minimum (as in the cheapest possible to still get the job done effectivley)!! Thanks again!


----------



## Krystyn (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Old Dell Dimension 3000 slight enhancement.*

I've heard plying WoW on these things is hard, but with some enhancements, I think I can make due. Also, my wireless router is NETGEAR, don't know if thats important or not.


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Old Dell Dimension 3000 slight enhancement.*

well, the good news is your processor meets the minimum system requirements for WoW.

Bad news is the Motherboard in a Dimension 3000 says it can only handle 1 gig of ram. Also, there are no AGP or PCIe expansion slots on that board. Only PCI. That makes your selection on graphics cards limited.


here is some ram that should work

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141429

and a video card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130289

these components should work, just dont expect a great gaming experience. 

Sorry for the bad news


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in your shoes I think you would be FAR better off doing soem ebay hunting for a Dell Optimplex with as fast as a Pentium D you can find .......... one with Intel 9XX pentium D processor of at least 3.2ghz shoudl be able to find them for about $300.00

dotn waste any money on your existing rig; its too outdated

dont bid more than $300.00 on these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-Optiplex-7...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-Optiplex-G...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## raashid_sy2k (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi
I Checked The Specification of ur comp and checked some video card and memory on the dell websites..here are the part numbers check it by ur self...
Video Card :- Dell Part# : A0364632 A0610225 A1632295 A0683254

Memory :- Dell Part# A0740397 
Check it on www.support.dell.com


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

games tend to severely "low ball" the minimum system requirements. I have seen many systems that are slightly better and faster then the minimum system requirements that cant play COD4

such as a P4 socket 478 3.0 ghz cpu with a ATI 9800 pro video card ........ the play quality of that is horrible!


----------

